# Bmw M3 Evo 2 & Alpina C2 2.7



## Sasar (May 5, 2011)

Hi ppl, 
This is my first ever post although I have been looking and learning from you guys for quite sometime.
Any comments and criticism are more than welcome please let me know what you guys think. 
Firstly my M3 Evo 2 it is 1 of only 500 made and is my pride and joy.
Secondly my Alpina C2 2.7 also my pride and joy.

Products/process used on both cars-

Valetpro advance snow foam
Born to b mild
Zaino clay bars/born to b slippy lube
Iron x
Tardis 
Billberry
Dodo juice clearly menthol glass cleaner
Megs APC on engine bay and door shuts
various valetpro brushes used/microfibre cloths/lambswool wash mitts
Auto finese tripple used on door shuts engine bay/under bonnet
Chemical guys wheel guard x2 coats
Histyle on tyres
Menzera 3 stage polish with various foam pads
Dodo juice purple haze pro x2 coats on M3
SNH x2 coats on Alpina

Hope u enjoy the pictures!!































































































































































































































































































































































































































Now on to the Alpina












































































































































































Thank you for watching.....


----------



## TimsBamma (May 8, 2007)

Stunning pair of cars, yr very lucky..


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Yup.... they'll do...

good work.... great looking cars... :argie:

:thumb:


----------



## stevox5 (Aug 10, 2012)

Awesome cars both of them , the M3 is truly stunning .


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

stunning i think sums them up .

Daz


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Fantastic cars, well done that man.


----------



## smicher1 (Sep 16, 2008)

Great collection Sasar! 

Always wanted an E30 M3 and always had a soft spot for the Alpina too!

Lucky man - enjoy, they both look great!


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

Very nice , especially loving the seats in the alpina


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Awesome both cars nice work :thumb:


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

two lovely E30's. ooooooooooooof the M3

Id find it hard to choose which one to drive on a good day


----------



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

Stunning cars mate....:thumb:


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

i swear this was a detailing site not a porn site:argie:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Both of those are absolutely stunning.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Oh my fcuking days. Two amazing bits of kit there. 

Love the M3 absolute sex!


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

Grommit said:


> Oh my fcuking days. Two amazing bits of kit there.
> 
> Love the M3 absolute sex!


Pretty much word for word what was going through my head 

Great Evo 2 in lovely original condition (or OE+ anyway)- superb

I love the Vader seats in the Alpina and they look like they're in great condition; I take it you've had them refurbed?

Awesome cars :thumb:


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

Im a big fan of the E30's ,2 of the very best right there love them both and great work too


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

Remember them both from the day, stunning and big credit to you:thumb:


----------



## Foolish Boy (Jul 20, 2009)

Lovely, just beautiful cars. Out of interest, what are your subjective differences between the two? Having never driven either, I've always been curious to know how close Alpina got.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Awesome. I'd hide the numberplates though.


----------



## PhilDc2 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thats one sxy m3!


----------



## braymond141 (Aug 13, 2008)

Both are absolutely gorgeous cars that I love. But... way to ruin them with those air fresheners! Nothing worse than a beautiful car that smells like a taxi cab inside.


----------



## Sasar (May 5, 2011)

*Oooooops sorry*



braymond141 said:


> Both are absolutely gorgeous cars that I love. But... way to ruin them with those air fresheners! Nothing worse than a beautiful car that smells like a taxi cab inside.


Sorry about the magic trees I'll get rid of them I promise
What would you recommend to use. Thanks


----------



## Sasar (May 5, 2011)

*Seats*



3dom said:


> Pretty much word for word what was going through my head
> 
> Great Evo 2 in lovely original condition (or OE+ anyway)- superb
> 
> ...


Yes I did have the seats re-trimmed in nappa leather about 3 years ago


----------



## Sasar (May 5, 2011)

*Plates*



Ravinder said:


> Awesome. I'd hide the numberplates though.


Your right and I did try but not sure what went wrong


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Just wow! Both stunning, enjoy!


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Sasar said:


> Sorry about the magic trees I'll get rid of them I promise
> What would you recommend to use. Thanks


gliptone leather air freshner , under seat pads :thumb:

Stunning stunning cars


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Really nice cars :argie:


----------



## Sasar (May 5, 2011)

R7KY D said:


> gliptone leather air freshner , under seat pads :thumb:
> 
> Stunning stunning cars


I'll get some ordered ASAP. 
Cheers mate.


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Stunning cars mate.


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Great cars there!!


----------



## M3skins (Apr 25, 2011)

Lovely cars mate!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Very nice cars :argie:

Good job as well matey.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome car:argie::thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Well I enjoyed that a lot. Thanks for sharing lovely cars looking well cared for.


----------



## AM8 (Jan 3, 2009)

Lovely...my fav M3 by a long way, and a great colour!


----------



## floppy_dave (May 25, 2008)

Beautiful cars, bet you cherish them!


----------



## Sasar (May 5, 2011)

floppy_dave said:


> Beautiful cars, bet you cherish them!


Thanks mate, I do love them a lot and after all the nice comments 
Can't see myself ever parting with them


----------



## maxtherotti (Mar 2, 2009)

WOW:argie::argie::argie:

love them both b:argie:ig time 
but please get the rear exhaust box on the m3 leveled up that would keep me awake at nite if it was mine (because the car is mint it deserves to be right:thumb

Rob


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

Yes dude,


They are gorgeous.........:thumb:



Wpould love to see some better pics.......Sorry


----------



## iClean (Apr 10, 2012)

Wowwwwww wata beuty both cars looking mint gota be the best E30s ive eva seen, Fantastic work Sasar keep up the hard work.


----------



## Sasar (May 5, 2011)

*New exhaust*



maxtherotti said:


> WOW:argie::argie::argie:
> 
> love them both b:argie:ig time
> but please get the rear exhaust box on the m3 leveled up that would keep me awake at nite if it was mine (because the car is mint it deserves to be right:thumb
> ...


I bought a brand new original box a week before Xmas 
Will be fitted very soon


----------



## Sasar (May 5, 2011)

P.A.D said:


> Yes dude,
> 
> They are gorgeous.........:thumb:
> 
> Wpould love to see some better pics.......Sorry


I used my iPhone not great pictures I know. 
Must remember to use my camera, when weather is better 
I will try and take some better pics.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Two awesome cars mate, they look great! :thumb:

I bet they are a ton of fun to drive!


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

If i won the lottery i would be on the phone to you making you an offer you couldnt refuse on that m3! love the interior of the alpina too, never seen one before. Does the alpina have more power than the m3?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

2 great classics, lucky man.:thumb:


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

Grate looking cars id love to have one of them


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow! Couple of incredible looking cars there buddy, extreme envy over here!


----------



## Sasar (May 5, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> Two awesome cars mate, they look great! :thumb:
> 
> I bet they are a ton of fun to drive!


Thankyou, yes they are both lovely to drive and two 
Very different cars that's why I don't think I could part 
With either of them.


----------



## woodys (Dec 20, 2010)

Ooooh yes nice indeed, love the M3, but the Alpina is a nice wolf in sheeps clothing also. Stunning.:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing cars:thumb:


----------



## Trophy#185 (Jan 28, 2008)

M3's stunning


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Stunning pair of motors bud.


----------



## absolute (Jan 19, 2010)

Breath taking cars! Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Great work, very nice cars


----------



## Pennychew99 (Jun 8, 2011)

Two stunning clean cars! :thumb:


----------

